# "FLYING GATE" - Track bike



## corbettclassics (Jun 6, 2017)

1981 T.J. Cycles Flying Gate -  The Flying Gate track bikes are the rare ones today.  I bought this
one out of the U.K. in the early nineties.  Equipped with all the best period correct racing parts ( rare! ).
I sold it to a Japanese collector who pulled it completely apart and sold all the parts and hung the frame.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 6, 2017)

a particularly lovely bike with a particularly short wheelbase


----------



## Gladiron (Jul 19, 2017)

You have nice one. I saw one at the Cyclepedia exhibit in Portland a few years ago. 

Then I decided to make one for myself from a Peugeot Nice that had a separated seat tube at the BB and a scrap top tube from a Schwinn World I used to make a Dutch bike. While mine looks like a Flying Gate, it most certainly is not.


----------



## juvela (Oct 13, 2017)

-----

Trevor Jarvis, exchanged letters with him ~1983 and collected brochures on all of his Gate models.

Fascinating bicycles.  Thank you for posting this fine example.

Visited collector Bob Freeman of Seattle some years ago and was shown his bespoke Gate road model.

-----


----------



## non-fixie (Oct 14, 2017)

I love those. Spotted this one at a Belgian event last year. If I ever win the lottery ...


----------



## juvela (Oct 14, 2017)

-----

Appears to be wearing the special Gian Robert front mech, is that correct?

Would be fun to see some real Baines Gates...

-----


----------



## non-fixie (Oct 14, 2017)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Appears to be wearing the special Gian Robert front mech, is that correct?
> 
> ...




Didn't get a chance to really have a close look, as an award ceremony was going on, so I don't know.

A Baines is even cooler, but I can still order a TJ in my preferred size, and with my preferred fittings, which is nice.


----------

